# Presented solution can significantly improve learning experience of PLC programming



## حامد الحلي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2015)

Presented solution can significantly improve learning
experience of PLC programming with minimal funds.
Instead of building complex and expensive models,
software simulation can and should be used. This approach
has many pros and these are just some of them:
• easier to develop,
• cheaper to develop,
• once simulator is developed it can be copied and
used by thousands of students/engineers,
• safer to use and harder to destroy,
• easier to transport and set up,
• can be used in distance learning and virtual
laboratories


----------

